# Euro Tunnel



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi People,

Just booked a return ticket with Euro Tunnel for 6 people and our Burstner 747 for £98

£30 extra if I change the time but loose all money if I cancel

But otherwise I thought this was a excellent deal - sorry, forgot to say, this is going out Mid August and returning 3rd September

We wanted to take the ferry because we live close to Portsmouth but even with Fuel cost still cheaper in the Tunnel

J


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

jess - what time of day is the crossing?


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Sorry Mike

Missed this

Yes, the hours are out 05:15hrs and return 00:15hrs return

But with a motorhome and not having to unload kids etc we are leaving home to arrive at Folkstone about 23:45, make some excuse for being early go to shops get kids to bed.
Leave, while kids sleeping get off in Calais and drive until about 9ish and stop for breakfast and refresh kids

J


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jess, this sounds like an accident waiting to happen. Having travelled to and fro many times over the past 30 years, often at times similar to yours, I would advise you to seriously reconsider what you are proposing. You ( or the driver ) needs to get some kip in somewhere before you go too far.
Phil.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for your concern Phil

Your right, however, we only live 90 mins away although we still plan to arrive at before midnight for a early am train.
This should give me more than enough time to rest

Once we are off the other side then we will be looking to camp down by 1pm

Regards

Hugh


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

funny, I didn't know you can take motorhomes on the chunnel... are there restrictions?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Snelly,

We have been able to take motorhomes for a long time almost from the start I think, if not from the start.

Restrictions:

 Must have GAS CYLINDERS TURNED OFF

Cannot have LPG tank to drive vehicle BUT CAN NOW have LPG tank for the domestic side of things, cooking, heating etc.

Usually motorhomes are last to go on the Train/shuttle
No height or length restrictions


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Zulurita, I never knew that.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

some good prices to be had at the moment if you are prepared to go from 5pm onwards (you can arrive UP to 2 hours before your departure time only) and return time before 11am I think? we are coming back on 8.30 am shuttle.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> funny, I didn't know you can take motorhomes on the chunnel... are there restrictions?


........not enough to stop me 
American RV, 7,5 tonnes, 36 ft long, 11,6" high and 100" wide.
Mind you, you've gotta keep your eye on the ball! 

Would recomend it every time, especially if like us you're not too good on the ferries :-(


----------

